# Back windshield for 66 gto



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

Does any one know where i can get the back windshield for my 66 gto??
ive tried opgi.com, ames.com, yearone.com and others. I even called some windshield companies. They tell me since its temper glass that even they don't know. What should i do???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I see some on e-bay, but not for a `66 right now. I would keep checking back there everyday.
http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=GTO+back+glass&category0=


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Try these:

American Restorations Unlimited - Glass Depot
201-843-3567 (New Jersey)

Vintage Glass USA
800-889-3826

Auto City Classics
763-444-5880 (MN)

Don't have a name, but have this number. Found it in my notes, under "glass."

800-828-2212

Hope this helps!

Russ


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Also try; 

 PPG Vintage Glass group

Danny's Auto Glass

Auto Glass Center


----------



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thanks*. im gonna give them all a try. Its been a head ache trying to find this little piece of glass


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

try frankspontiacparts


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you can't get an "official" one, you can have a glass man cut you one, as they are flat......Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ditto on what Eric said. Have one cut at an auto glass outfit. I've had it done for several old cars. Worked out well, and not overpriced, either.

Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is one on e-bay now #160262744557


----------

